# Raspberry Pi Deep Sleep verhindern/aufwecken?



## Tarrew (29. März 2014)

Hey, 

habe einen Raspberry Pi mit Raspbmc als Media Center.
Steuere den über Handy mit der Yatse App. 

Läuft auch so gut. Lasse den eig. die ganze Zeit durchlaufen. Nach einer bestimmten Zeit fällt der aber in  den Deep Sleep.
Dh wenn ich den Fernseher anmache, sehe ich noch die abgedunkelte Oberfläche, die Uhrzeit läuft auch weiter, allerdings reagiert er nicht mehr auf die Yatse Befehle - passiert einfach nichts. 
Bleibt mir nur ein Neustart. 

Gibts eine Möglichkeit den RPI irgendwie aufzuwecken oder den Deep Sleep zu verhindern? 

Grüße


----------



## hodenbussard (29. März 2014)

Du muss unter Energiesparen die Option "System automatisch ausschalten" deaktivieren.
Müsste Dein Problem lösen.


----------



## Tarrew (29. März 2014)

Hey, die Option war bei mir ohnehin nicht aktiviert.


----------

